# Look what I found! Shockster add-on rear suspension.



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

The "strange crazy forks" thread reminded me that I had this laying around somewhere. Well, yesterday I found it.










I like the little damper...










I've been hoping to use this on an oddball project bike.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like to build up a bike using a shockster, my softride beam kit, a softride stem, onto an URT of some kind, with an action-tec proshock and an ATZ swing-link kit bolted onto that.

MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> I'd like to build up a bike using a shockster, my softride beam kit, a softride stem, onto an URT of some kind, with an action-tec proshock and an ATZ swing-link kit bolted onto that.
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHA


If theres anyone here who would take on such a project, it'd be you. 

Super plush! 16" of combined travel!


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

We always liked the customer with his Y-bike that had a suspension stem and seatpost with Spinergy wheels....why did I never think to sell him a shockster as well


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

Could anybody give me a hint on how this thing is attached to the bike 

Looks strange... 

Edit says - found it: http://www.mtbtr.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4426


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

drullse said:


> Could anybody give me a hint on how this thing is attached to the bike
> 
> Looks strange...
> 
> Edit says - found it: http://www.mtbtr.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4426


It's fastened by bolts going through the rear dropouts and cantilever studs on the frame.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been outbid on a shockster on EBay before (it was not in perfect condition like yours). I was trying to figure out a way to make a springer fork with the parts. You should put it on a bike and take it to the next Fat Tire Festival.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't imagine putting one of those on my bike. It is an amazing piece of work but looks clunky and ocward.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

toyota200x said:


> I can't imagine putting one of those on my bike. It is an amazing piece of work but looks clunky and ocward.


the irony of that misspelling, is fantastic.

I'd love to get my hands on one of those...
and I remember daydreaming about how much travel I could get out of a DS + thudbuster + suspension fork + flex stem when I was in high school.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

haha my LBS had one for YEARS that sat on the shelf... wouldn't be supprised if it's sitting back there somewhere still...


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone have a scan of the magazine ad circa '97?

I remember it was something like a helmeted rider holding a semi-automatic pistol to his hardtail, as if it was suddenly worthless since rear suspension was now the norm.


----------

